# EZBite little help if your available



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

EZ can you give us any eyes on sketter if your out and about, I know you don’t icefish but it’s quite a haul for some of us, any info would be great, Thanks bro


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I'm not EZ, but I was by the ramp down from lakeside sports yesterday, I didn't check thickness, there's ice as far as can see.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I hear the docks are always busy. “Ice fishing” from a dock is abt as easy and “safe“ as it gets. Sorry, no reports available.


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks cue, just seen a post on fb north end has 2 inches as of yesterday


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Just spudded out about 50 yards off cemetary 2-3 did go any further forgot my picks but seemed to be thinning out. Checked boat docks slide went thru one hit bout an inch or so ice I work right next to skeeter so I will be checking daily


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Inch off of beach and bout 2 off 305 ramp and this is maybe 50 ft off shoreline


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for the info everyone, Friday and Saturday nights should help a bunch


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Give it another week to be safe, supposed to be getting colder over weekend, low of 10-12 degrees both Sat & Sun nites. If we don't get any snow on ice it will freeze that much quicker.


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Checked 50 yards out off cemetary 4in didnt go any further I'm sure it probably start get thinner. Marina was same 1inch lot softer today and 305 ramp 1-2


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Took a ride out to skeeter last night..spudded my way about 60 yards off shore on the north end by the refuge. A little over 2" near shore was smokey but the further I got out it got clear. Still a little sketchy for me, so I drove down to the marina and there is a solid 2" clear there. This was at night and I was by myself so I didn't venture out on it but I did stand on it off the dock. Be safe out there and would love to hear any reports coming into this weekend


----------

